# Large Bubbles In Skin Of Outback 25 Rss



## Robsaunderseshore

We have a brand new Outback 25 RSS. When I was washing it tonight I noticed a large bubble about a foot high and four foot long on the lower half of the front panel under the hitch light. There is no sign of water damage but it looks like it has delaminated. It is soft. We`are taking a 10 day trip next week and I will get it back to the dealer ASAP after we return. This sounds like a common issue on Keystone products. Any sugestions?


----------



## fl_diesel

Robsaunderseshore said:


> We have a brand new Outback 25 RSS. When I was washing it tonight I noticed a large bubble about a foot high and four foot long on the lower half of the front panel under the hitch light. There is no sign of water damage but it looks like it has delaminated. It is soft. We`are taking a 10 day trip next week and I will get it back to the dealer ASAP after we return. This sounds like a common issue on Keystone products. Any sugestions?
> [snapback]124445[/snapback]​


Mine is at the dealer now for the same problem. The service manger called me in to take a look at two units that they fixed using diamond plate--I was very pleasantly surprised--it looked very very good. To install it, they took the trim off and riveted under the trim, and they also ran a trim piece along the top of the dp. There have been some other outbackers wanting dp to help protect against rock damage...this should do the trick. I will post some pictures when mine comes back diamond plated..

You are correct, this seems to be a problem they have not resolved from the factory -- even with brand new units.

Jon


----------



## mrw3gr

Mine is scheduled for the front end replacement in about a week or two.
Dealer said I'm one of about 12 to be done and my trailer was made only about 6 months ago..............


----------



## campmg

My dealer got word from Keystone on two possible fixes. 1 - replace front cap, and 2, add diamond plate to lower section. I'd like to see pics of diamond plate if anyone has some.


----------



## Robsaunderseshore

I would rather goe with the diamond plate has anyone tried this?


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers

We plan on placing the diamond plating on due to rocks beating the front lower of the trailer, while traveling.


----------



## fl_diesel

Just returned from the dealer with the Diamond plate added to resolve the de-lamination...It really looks like it was done from the factory. Here is a peak:


----------



## tdvffjohn

That looks really nice









I should do that to mine because I am afraid the dual tires are going to throw up a lot. We will see soon









John


----------



## N7OQ

Wow that looks real good. I have the same problem but it was found during the PDI and they said that they had to replace the whole front panel. They said to go ahead and use it for the summer and they would get the panel in than when ever we wanted we could schedual it in for the repairs.

Is is ok to print your pictures so I could show it to my dealer and see if he can do something like that to mine?


----------



## fl_diesel

Verstelle said:


> Wow that looks real good. I have the same problem but it was found during the PDI and they said that they had to replace the whole front panel. They said to go ahead and use it for the summer and they would get the panel in than when ever we wanted we could schedual it in for the repairs.
> 
> Is is ok to print your pictures so I could show it to my dealer and see if he can do something like that to mine?
> [snapback]126786[/snapback]​


Sure, it is why I posted them. Hope it helps. If you need another angle or close up, just PM me and I will get you what you need.


----------



## z-family




----------



## countrygirl

WOW that looks great!


----------



## Moosegut

fl_ford said:


> Just returned from the dealer with the Diamond plate added to resolve the de-lamination...It really looks like it was done from the factory. Here is a peak:
> 
> [snapback]126710[/snapback]​


Man, that is sweet. I think I'll do that just because I like the look.


----------



## HootBob

WOW! that look awesome
could it be another thing may be add to the list of more things to add









Don


----------



## JimWilson

fl_ford said:


> Just returned from the dealer with the Diamond plate added to resolve the de-lamination...It really looks like it was done from the factory.


While the work your dealer did is quiet good, and does indeed look like a factory job, you really didn't "resolve" the delam problem. More then likely, you put a band-aid over a hemorrhage (okay, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but the concept is virtually the same).

Because of the nature of the problem delam rarely remains localized. More often then not, it will appear at multiple locations on the same wall panel. I don't wish to dampen your enthusiasm, because that diamond plate does look nice, but don't be surprised if you see more delam in the future. Sorry...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jon,

That is a great looking mod!







Well done!








Another one to add to my 'For Sure' list!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fl_diesel

JimWilson said:


> fl_ford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned from the dealer with the Diamond plate added to resolve the de-lamination...It really looks like it was done from the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> While the work your dealer did is quiet good, and does indeed look like a factory job, you really didn't "resolve" the delam problem. More then likely, you put a band-aid over a hemorrhage (okay, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but the concept is virtually the same).
> 
> Because of the nature of the problem delam rarely remains localized. More often then not, it will appear at multiple locations on the same wall panel. I don't wish to dampen your enthusiasm, because that diamond plate does look nice, but don't be surprised if you see more delam in the future. Sorry...
> [snapback]126877[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim,

I had the same concern. The dealer showed me many outbacks they had there and all of the problems were in the same area. The explanation I received for it happening at that location was the extreme angle or curvature there. I have not seen others with the problems all over the front cap. If someone has delamination elsewhere (on the front cap), please chime in. The good news for me is that I have 8 months of warranty left. I hope others with this problem are in the same boat.
Jon


----------



## campmg

Thanks for posting the pictures. My dealer said Keystone advised him there were two ways to fix the problem with one being replacing the front panel and the other way using diamond plate as you have. All the bubble problems I heard about are on the lower section of the front panel. This could be due to the slope and the fact that it is a hanging wall system with no solid backing like the side walls.

Keystone authorized my dealer only 5 hours to replace the panel but they need 12 hours. They've done it before. The plate may also be a quicker fix for them. It looks good so as long as it fixes the problem I may consider it. I figure the more work caused by replacing the entire front panel could lead to other problems.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> I figure the more work caused by replacing the entire front panel could lead to other problems.


And that is the concern always in my mind. Will the 'fix' cause more problems than it solves? I can see how delamination on the lower portion of the panel could be more likely caused by the design and construction, than by water damage, so it looks like the diamond plate is a good 'cover-up'. That said, if you start seeing delamination above the break, that would be a much bigger concern in my mind.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700

I am having the same problem right now, and it is at the dealership waiting to be looked at. I hope I get the choice to add diamond plate because it sure is nice


----------



## KCPart4

Sure hope mine holds out...no problems yet. Seems like the most problem areas are the front and back panels. Wonder if they would diamond plate both? Sure looks good and would minimize rock dings.


----------



## W4DRR

Jon, so now that you have that spiffy diamond plate on the front of your Outback, you need to come to the Sequoyah Caverns Rally and show it off!









Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

W4DRR said:


> Jon, so now that you have that spiffy diamond plate on the front of your Outback, you need to come to the Sequoyah Caverns Rally and show it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]127105[/snapback]​


We will find any reason to get someone to a rally


----------



## nascarcamper

My only concern with the diamond plate is the upkeep. Look at a truck toolbox that is about 3 years old. They make a polish for it but wow what a job that would be.


----------



## mrw3gr

The plate on the bottom section sure looks nice but in my case, it wouldn't help. I have bubbles/blisters now ranging from the marker lights at the top down below the hitch light. I suppose I could ask for the whole front end to be plated!


----------



## GoVols

Hey Fl_diesel,

I have a bubble to the immediate right of my hitch light. I noticed your diamond plate only comes to the bottom of the light. Do you think they would put diamond plate on above the light (which means cutting out around the light)?


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Seems to be an issue with the newest Outbacks.
I do not know of delamination with older ones, 2003/4/5.

Anyone else observe this?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## fl_diesel

GoVols said:


> Hey Fl_diesel,
> 
> I have a bubble to the immediate right of my hitch light. I noticed your diamond plate only comes to the bottom of the light. Do you think they would put diamond plate on above the light (which means cutting out around the light)?
> [snapback]131541[/snapback]​


When I went in to look at the ones they had donethey were all in the same place mine ended up. I wasn't sure how far mine came up on the light--- the service manager said they would go above the light if needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fl_diesel said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fl_diesel,
> 
> I have a bubble to the immediate right of my hitch light. I noticed your diamond plate only comes to the bottom of the light. Do you think they would put diamond plate on above the light (which means cutting out around the light)?
> [snapback]131541[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> When I went in to look at the ones they had donethey were all in the same place mine ended up. I wasn't sure how far mine came up on the light--- the service manager said they would go above the light if needed.
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to take a close look at this when I get my Outback out of storage this weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug

outbackgeorgia said:


> Seems to be an issue with the newest Outbacks.
> I do not know of delamination with older ones, 2003/4/5.
> 
> Anyone else observe this?
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


Interesting observation, Dave. It does seem like it is more prevelant in the newer Outbacks. Maybe a survey is in order?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper

PDX_Doug said:


> Seems to be an issue with the newest Outbacks.
> I do not know of delamination with older ones, 2003/4/5.
> 
> Anyone else observe this?
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


Interesting observation, Dave. It does seem like it is more prevelant in the newer Outbacks. Maybe a survey is in order?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We have one that can disprove the theory. Ours is and '05 25 RS-S. We have a combination of things including delamination going on on our front panel. Wish we had a digital so I could show you all pictures. We've got a wave along both side seems, a divot above the Outback logo and some delamination around the running lights. Needless to say since we are still under warrenty Keystone will be giving our Outback a face lift.


----------



## aplvlykat

Ok, I will get in on this poll. The other thing I would be interested in finding, out is how many Outbacks which have the upper bubble live in a very hot area? 
Mine is a 2004 and only has the upper bubble but it was big. About 2'10" by 1' oblong and would rise 1" or more with the temp. Yes I had a small water leak around the upper clearance light but the more I think about it I am not convinced the expansion factor due to the sun and poor glue did not cause the bubble.


----------



## DeniseE

We just recently took our Outback in because of bubbles on the front. They said Keystone will not authorize the diamond plate. So they are replacing the entire front panel. The service guy said it was poor glue and the heat. (I live in the Mojave desert and the temp has been up to 113 degrees.) Also the panel around the back window is bulging and needs to be replaced. The service guy told Keystone about it and they said it was normal. He says no it is not so he took more photos and sent them to Keystone. I should hear from them again in about a week. So they will be keeping it a while longer.


----------



## Tsip

We just got our 21 RS out of the shop for a bubble that was located to the right of the hitch light. I noticed it shortly after we purchased the trailer from a dealer in Houston. Temperature wasn't hot then; however, this summer, I noticed that the bubble would get bigger when it was hot outside.  Delamination of the fiberglass skin is not an unusual problem in the RV industry. The dealer and Keystone were very good about replacing the front panel.


----------



## kbrazielTx

I noticed bubbles on our Outback when I picked it up from storage for our labor day trip. I will see what our dealer desides to do. Like others I am afraid the Diamond plate may only be a band-aid.

KB


----------



## Calvin's Dad

outbackgeorgia said:


> Seems to be an issue with the newest Outbacks.
> I do not know of delamination with older ones, 2003/4/5.
> 
> Anyone else observe this?
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


I have an 05' 25 RSS, and I have noticed some bubbling around the upper front marker light it became gradually worse every year. After taking a closer look I noticed the sealant was not 100% around this light, so I finished it with some clear silicone caulk and the bubbling has not progressed any further over the past couple years. Now I check all the sealing very carefully up on the ladder every spring and fall. Hope this info. is of some help.


----------

